# Dead Celebs - 2003



## Mark (Jun 30, 2003)

Some Celebrities who Died in the year 2003

I've tried to keep this edited list primarily genre-oriented but feel free to add others in subsequent posts...

Robert Hathaway (I) 1 January

Cyril Shaps 1 January

Royce D. Applegate 1 January

Conrad L. Hall  4 January

Brian Gibson (I) 4 January

Doreen Carwithen 5 January

Hiroyuki Kumai 5 January

Cardella Di Milo 5 January

Miriam Byrd-Nethery 6 January

Ron Goodwin 8 January

Peter Tinniswood 9 January

Dick Simmons (I) 11 January

Maurice Gibb 12 January

Zack Schwartz 13 January

Dim 13 January

Norman Panama 13 January

John Mantley 14 January

Paul Monash 14 January

Doris Fisher 15 January

Steven K. Barnett 16 January

Richard Crenna 17 January

Eduardo Conde 17 January

Fritzie Burr 17 January

Gavin Lyall 18 January

Edward Farhat 18 January

Françoise Giroud 19 January

Renato M. Pachetti 19 January

Joan Orbison 19 January

David Battley 20 January

Al Hirschfeld 20 January

Anthony Eisley 20 January

Nedra Volz 20 January

Alex Bookston 21 January

Nell Carter (I) 23 January

Rúrik Haraldsson 23 January

Robert Rockwell 25 January

Father John Tolkien 25 January

Cliff Norton 25 January

Sheldon Reynolds 25 January

Jeanne Sorel 27 January

Natalya Dudinskaya 29 January

Peter Shaw (I) 29 January

Mary Ellis (I) 30 January

Johnny Silver 1 February

William Kelley (III) 3 February

Lana Clarkson 3 February

Archie Savage 4 February

Robert Arnold (I) 4 February

Vera Ralston 9 February

Curt Hennig 10 February

Don Morea 11 February

Stacy Keach Sr. 13 February

Neil Seiler 14 February

Jack Brodsky 17 February

Peter Schrum 17 February

Ittla Frodi 18 February

Julie Mitchum 21 February

Titos Vandis 23 February

Walter Scharf 24 February

John Lanchbery (II) 26 February

Sam Karas 26 February

Martin Welsh 26 February

Max Trumpower 26 February

Stanley J. Brooks 26 February

Fred Rogers (I) 27 February

Johnny Carpenter 27 February

Elaine Barrie 1 March

Malcolm Williamson (I) 2 March

Fred Freiberger 2 March

Horst Buchholz 3 March

Bert Luxford 4 March

Lloyd Shirley 5 March

Hardy Amies 5 March

Harold Ayer 6 March

Karen Morley 8 March

Vladimír Durdík Jr. 9 March

Philip J. Jones 9 March

Víctor Alba 10 March

Barry Sheene 10 March

David Scase 11 March

Lynne Thigpen 12 March

Howard Fast 12 March

Frank Delmar 13 March

Ian Samwell 13 March

Christiane Schmidtmer 13 March

Ivan Rassimov 14 March

Paul Stojanovich 15 March

Thora Hird 15 March

Lewis Greifer 18 March

Émile Genest 19 March

Rick Zumwalt 19 March

Ben Brady 20 March

Yvette Etivant 21 March

Michael O'Farrell (II) 22 March

Denise Lynne Roberts 22 March

Terry Lloyd 22 March

Adrian Cairns 23 March

Eisei Amamoto 23 March

Philip Yordan 24 March

Tommy Ryan (II) 25 March

Daniel Patrick Moynihan 26 March

Jak Ballantine 26 March

Matthew Allwork 26 March

Dwight David Frye 27 March

Paul Zindel 27 March

Daniel Ceccaldi 27 March

Leigh Jackson 27 March

Bob Matz 28 March

Richard Schuyler 29 March

Rudolph Borchert 29 March

Michael Jeter 30 March

Gaby Rado 30 March

Dan Mark 30 March

Anne Gwynne (I) 31 March

Mihai Mereuta 1 April

Booker Bradshaw 1 April

Jean-Yves Escoffier 1 April

Harold E. Wooley 2 April

Michael Wayne (I) 2 April

Anthony Caruso (I) 4 April

Susan French (I) 6 April

David Bloom (III) 6 April

Alain Dondin 7 April

David Greene (I) 7 April

Cedric Francis 7 April

Ferenc Némethy 8 April

Maki Ishii 8 April

Bing Russell 8 April

Kiyokata Saruwaka 9 April

Sydney Lassick 12 April

Trevor Murray 14 April

Erin Fleming 15 April

Graham Jarvis (I) 16 April

Ray Mendoza 17 April

Jan Scott 17 April

Johnny Douglas (I) 20 April

D.A. Barham 20 April

Andrea King (I) 22 April

Felice Bryant 22 April

Robert Suhosky 24 April

Jesse Nilsson 25 April

Elaine Anderson (I) 27 April

Ciccio Ingrassia 28 April

Lionel G. Wilson 30 April

Elizabeth Hulette 1 May

George Wyle 2 May

Suzy Parker (I) 3 May

Bobby Duncan 3 May

Michaela Denis 4 May

Tito García (I) 6 May

Lowell S. Hawley 6 May

Jocelyn Herbert 6 May

Amelia Parker 6 May

Bernard Spear 9 May

Jack Gelber 9 May

Virgil Raddatz 9 May

King Hernandez 11 May

Robert Stack 14 May

Wendy Hiller 14 May

June Carter Cash 15 May

Albert Sendrey 18 May

Felice Orlandi 21 May

Colin Skinner (I) 22 May

Fred W. Berger 23 May

Don Hanmer 24 May

Jules Levy 24 May

Arthur Brewer 24 May

Don Hammer 24 May

John Carlyle (II) 27 May

Ernie Wallengren (II) 27 May

Martha Scott 28 May

Peter MacLean 28 May

Karl Genus 29 May

Basil Langton 29 May

Lee Katz 29 May

Henry Garson 29 May

Mickie Most 30 May

Haskell B. Boggs 30 May

Patrick Campbell (III) 30 May

Richard Merson 1 11June

Charles Dowell 1 11June

Fred Blassie 2 22June

Dick Cusack 2 22June

John Jympson 3 June

Janice Hayen 5 June

Tom Lasswell 5 June

Robert Schneider (III) 6 June

Andy Palmierro 6 June

Belle Chrystall 7 June

Trevor Goddard 7 June

Herschel Burke Gilbert 8 June

Stephen A. Hope 8 June

David Brinkley (I) 11 June

William Marshall (I) 11 June

Gregory Peck 12 June

Philip Stone (I) 15 June

Hume Cronyn 15 June

Carlos Rivas (I) 16 June

Josephine Turner 17 June

Ethan James 19 June

Laura Sadler 19 June

Mel Ferber 19 June

Fielder Cook 20 June

Raymond Serra 20 June

Michael Morris (V) 20 June

Leon Uris 21 June

George Axelrod 21 June

Akira Nagoya 24 June

Alex Gordon (I) 24 June

Peter Holt 25 June

Skip Ward (I) 27 June

David Newman (III) 27 June

George Baxt 28 June

Katharine Hepburn 29 June

Rodney Amateau 29 June

Buddy Hackett 30 June

Frank Bevis 30 June

James Saxon 2 22July

Tyler McVey 4 July

Robert M. Batscha 4 July

Barry White (II) 4 July

N!xau 5 July

Buddy Ebsen 6 July

Marjorie Fowler 8 July

Elliott Marks 9 July

Valerie Gearon 9 July

T. Fikret Uçak 11 July

Monique Messine 11 July

Hosei Komatsu 11 July

Benny Carter 12 July

Ramalao Makhene 13 July

William Copeland 14 July

Aage Wiltrup 14 July

Elisabeth Welch 15 July

Celia Cruz 16 July

Leonard Doss 17 July

Dominick Bono 17 July

Jessica Grace Wing (I) 19 July

Joseph Della Sorte 20 July

Robert Street 21 July

Elaine Wood (I) 23 July

John Charles Burns 24 July

Al Eben 24 July

John Schlesinger 25 July

Bob Hope 27 July

True Boardman (II) 27 July

Peter Russell (IV) 28 July

Philip L. Parslow 29 July

Graham Stewart (I) 29 July

András Németh 30 July

Guido Crepax 30 July

Frederick Coffin 31 July

Thomas J. McCarthy (I) 1 August

Lesley Woods 2 August

Don Estelle 2 August

Edna Skinner 8 August

Gregory Hines 9 August

Carl Pitti 9 August

Jacques Deray 9 August

Constance Chapman 10 August

Anne Tirard 12 August

Paul D. Johnson 12 August

Jirí Patocka 12 August

Roy Neal 15 August

Margie Raia 17 August

Kevin Oakley 18 August

Andrew Ray 20 August

Brianne Murphy 20 August

Buck Henshaw 20 August

Piéral 22 August

George E. Swink 22 August

Hy Anzell 23 August

Marion Hargrove (I) 23 August

Chuck Stubbs 23 August

Barbara Miller (I) 24 August

Amina Rizk 24 August

Zena Walker 24 August

Sheldon Abend 24 August

Devera Burton 25 August

Norma Storch 28 August

Alec Kamp 29 August

Michel Constantin (I) 29 August

Anthony Gasbarri 30 August

Charles Bronson 30 August

Rand Brooks 1 September

Jack Smight 1 September

William Paterson 3 September

David King-Wood 3 September

Bhaskar (I) 4 September

Ben Aris 4 September

Gisele MacKenzie 5 September

Jay Morton 6 September

Louise Platt 6 September

Harry Goz 6 September

Jules Engel 6 September

Warren Zevon 7 September

The Great Antonio 7 September

Martin Azarow 8 September

Larry Hovis 9 September

Edward Ternes 10 September

John Ritter 11 September

Jameson Brewer 11 September

Johnny Cash 12 September

Jerry Fleck 14 September

Joséf Natensen 15 September

Sheb Wooley 16 September

Josh Hopper 18 September

Slim Dusty 19 September

Brad Nelson Winters 19 September

Stanley Fafara 20 September

Gordon Mitchell (I) 20 September

Pamela Gordon (I) 21 September

Choichiro Kawarazaki 21 September

Iliana Mikhova 21 September

Gordon Jump 22 September

Rex Robbins 23 September

Herb Gardner 23 September

Lyle Bettger 24 September

John Clayton (I) 25 September

Anthony Durante (II) 25 September

Robert Palmer (II) 26 September

George Plimpton 26 September

Donald O'Connor 27 September

Fay Helm 27 September

John Battaglia (I) 28 September

Althea Gibson 28 September

Lennie Barin 28 September

Elia Kazan 28 September

Cork Hubbert 28 September

Wesley Tuttle 29 September

Fred Gephart 29 September

Edwin Gillette (I) 30 September

John Hawkesworth 30 September

Joy N. Houck Jr. 1 October

Julie Parrish 1 October

Dale Oliver 2 October

William Steig 3 October

Florence Stanley 3 October

Denis Quilley 5 October

Henry Herbert (I) 7 October

Peter Miller (I) 7 October

Ray Powell 7 October

Ruth Hall 9 October

Matt Roe 9 October

Victoria Horne 10 October

Eve Newman 10 October

Julia Trevelyan Oman 10 October

Donald MacKechnie 11 October

Michael Bondelli 14 October

James Woodworth 14 October

Stu Hart 16 October

Mark Hanna (I) 16 October

Carl Urbano 16 October

Janice Rule 17 October

Chili Williams 17 October

Bernard Schwartz 17 October

David Lodge (I) 18 October

Lynn Mathis 19 October

Guy Rolfe 19 October

William Sargent (II) 19 October

Gilbert O. Parra 19 October

Michael Hegstrand 19 October

Jack Elam 20 October

Donald G. Jackson 20 October

Fred Berry 21 October

Elliott Smith (I) 21 October

Joanna Lee (I) 24 October

Jack Temchin 26 October

Rod Roddy 27 October

Steve Yaconelli 29 October

Dick Cangey 29 October

Saul Kahan 30 October

Stephen O'Rourke (II) 30 October

Robert Guenette 31 October

Bruce Edward Hall 31 October

Fred A. Chulack 31 October

Ray Storey 2 November

Dino De Laurentiis (II) 3 November

Damien Raymond-Barker 4 November

Ken Gampu 4 November

Dorothy Fay 5 November

Bobby Hatfield (I) 5 November

Brian McDermott (III) 5 November

Eduardo Palomo 6 November

Walter Alford 6 November

Yolande Turner 6 November

Michael Lockwood 6 November

Hal England 6 November

Fred J. Brown (I) 9 November

Art Carney 9 November

Irv Kupcinet 10 November

Margaret Armen 10 November

Jack Riedel 11 November

Robert Brown (I) 11 November

Kay E. Kuter 12 November

Cameron Duncan (II) 12 November

Bill Smillie 12 November

Penny Singleton 12 November

Jonathan Brandis 12 November

Kellie Waymire 13 November

Janis Rothbard Chaskin 13 November

Frank H. Isaacs 14 November

Gene Anthony Ray 14 November

David Holt (I) 15 November

Tom Kneebone 15 November

Margaret Trigg 16 November

Albert Nozaki 16 November

Don Gibson (II) 17 November

Michael Kamen 18 November

Patricia Broderick 18 November

Jim Siedow 20 November

Robert Addie 20 November

David Stern (III) 22 November

Patricia Burke (I) 23 November

Jack Pollexfen 23 November

Bill Strutton 23 November

Sidney Margo 23 November

Michael Small (I) 24 November

Francis Creighton 24 November

Hiroshi Ueda 25 November

Lionel Ngakane 26 November

Maureen Riscoe 26 November

Stefan Wul 26 November

Gordon Reid 26 November

Will Quadflieg 27 November

Edmund L. Hartmann 28 November

Terry Lester (I) 28 November

Larry Latham (II) 29 November

Norman Burton 29 November

Ethel Winant 29 November

Earl Bellamy 30 November

Vic Gordon 2 December

Ellen Drew 3 December

Claire Hagen (II) 3 December

David Hemmings 3 December

Walter Stocker 5 December

Jerry Tuite 6 December

Robert R. Benton 7 December

Paul Simon (IV) 8 December

Nikolai Binev 8 December

Lewis M. Allen 8 December

Elizabeth Harrower 10 December

Sean McClory (I) 10 December

Malcolm Clarke (I) 11 December

Keiko (II) 12 December

Mychèle Boudrias 12 December

Alexis Kanner 13 December

Jack Ragotzy 15 December

Madlyn Rhue 16 December

Alan Tilvern 17 December

Ed Devereaux 17 December

Christopher N. Seiter 17 December

Charles Berlitz 18 December

Hope Lange 19 December

Les Tremayne 19 December

Wah Chang 22 December

Guy Hudson (II) 25 December

Francis Thompson (I) 26 December

Alan Bates 27 December

Harold Gast 28 December

Lynn F. Reynolds 28 December

Helen Kleeb 28 December

Dinsdale Landen 29 December

Earl Hindman 29 December

Mike Sotto 29 December

Johnny Sands 30 December

More info on a few others located here...


----------



## WizarDru (Jun 30, 2003)

Her picture is on the cover of several local papers, here.  Personally, I love the Philadelphia Story, African Queen and Guess who's coming to dinner.  Guess I better check on AMC or TCM to see if they have a tribute of some movies.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 30, 2003)

Supposedly true Katherine Hepburn story:

About two decades ago, Hepburn is driving down the freeway when a guy cuts her off, nearly hitting her car. She follows the guy all the way back to his house, pulls into the driveway behind him, and gets out of her car. The man, getting out his car, sees Katherine Hepburn.

Somewhat confused that an iconic movie star is standing in his driveway, the man asks, "Can I help you?"

To which Hepburn replies, "No, thank you. I've just never seen a jack-ass that could drive."


----------



## Mark (Jul 3, 2003)

I can believe it.  She certainly never lacked for expressing herself.


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 3, 2003)

These things tend to come in bunches, man.  We've lost a great actress, actor (Hackett) and screenwriter (Newman) all in a few days.  Bums me out but at the same time makes me appreciate all they have done for films in general.


----------



## Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

Lost a "Buddy" or two...

Buddy Hackett

...and...

Buddy Ebsen


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 7, 2003)

And let us not forget Barry White. The world is now less sexier and funkier.


----------



## Villano (Jul 7, 2003)

Don't forget William Marshall.



> A predominant actor from the "blaxploitation" film era has died.
> 
> William Marshall, who played the title role in the 1972 Count Dracula-inspired film "Blacula" and its 1973 sequel "Scream, Blacula, Scream!,' died Wednesday at a Los Angeles rest home. He was 78.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 7, 2003)

Don't forget that Barry White just died (on the 5th, I think it was).  Can't get enough of your love, Barry.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm really going to miss Gregory Peck.  He hadn't done anything noteworthy of late, but he gave some truly amazing performances.

Man, the "People who died this year" segment on next year's Oscars is going to be an hour long, at this rate.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 8, 2003)

A supposedly true story from a friend's mom.

A 12 year old girl somehow gets backstage at one of Katherine Hepburn's plays and runs into her. (I think the girl accidentally opened a dressing room door.) The actress said, "Who the hell are you?"

It has been a while since I heard the story, so I am probably leaving some details out.

A lot of good people have passed on of late.  Katherine Hepburn and Gregory Peck were great actors, who were also remarkable human beings with strength and dignity.  I fear it will be a long time before we see their like again.

If I recall correctly, Gregory Peck's first film was a WWII propaganda piece about heroic Soviet resistance fighters.  Even in that film, you could see the seed of his later performances.


Sad to here about William Marshall.  I remember seeing the first Blacula film and thought that the ending was perfectly logical for the character and the movie.  (I try to avoid spoilers.)  I had no idea that he was on Pee-Wee's playhouse.


----------



## Jamdin (Jul 8, 2003)

And Buddy Ebsen died on Sunday, June 6th.

Good night Jed Clampett & Barnaby Jones


----------



## Celtavian (Jul 8, 2003)

*re*

It's going to be hard watching a whole generation of great performers and people in general die. We're going to have to watch this many times in our lives.

All the great actors and performers I enjoyed watching while growing up have gotten old. I don't know if I'm crotchety, but it doesn't seem like the up and coming talent can hold a torch to the people we are losing and will lose soon enough. It's a shame.

*lights a candle for those who have passed on* 

May they rest in peace.


----------



## Mark (Jul 8, 2003)

I remember someone saying (might have been Ebert) something along the lines that while we are growing up (no matter when) the film stars are our heroes, but the older we get, the more they are our peers, or younger, and no longer impress us in that manner.

We'll miss those who pass, but it is getting to be a long list of notables this year rather quickly. 

Still, lots of good talent out there, even if we do see it in a different light.


----------



## Villano (Jul 10, 2003)

*Holy Crap!*

I just happen to do a search for a movie review and I hit a site with this bit of news I hadn't heard before:



> ACTOR TREVOR GODDARD COMMITS SUICIDE
> 
> June 8, 2003: Muscleman actor Trevor Goddard, a former boxer who once had a recurring role on the TV series JAG and plays a pirate in the upcoming movie "Pirates of the Caribbean," died in an apparent suicide, investigators said Monday. He was 37. Goddard's body was found in his North Hollywood home on Sunday by a woman who also lived at the location, according to Officer Grace Brady, a police spokeswoman. Police said they could not disclose her relationship to Goddard. An autopsy was planned Monday but the death had already been classified as suicide with prescription drugs, said Lt. Fred Corral of the Los Angeles County coroner's office. Corral said Goddard was in the midst of a divorce and his estranged wife, Ruthann, was in San Francisco during the weekend. The couple has two young sons. Born in Perth, Australia, Goddard's work as a professional boxer led to an acting role in a beer commercial. From there he had a small role in the 1994 action film "MEN OF WAR" and played the martial-arts fighter Kano in 1995's_ MORTAL KOMBAT,_ based on the popular fighting video game. In 1998, Goddard began a recurring part on the military TV series JAG as Lt. Cmdr. Michael "Mic" Brumby, a role he played until 2001. Other film credits include 1998's DEEP RISING, an uncredited role in 2001's car-theft thriller GONE IN 60 SECONDS and the role of Grapple in Disney's 2003 PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN: THE CURSE OF THE BLACK PEARL. Unfortunately, he'll probably best be remembered for the commercial where he enters a kitchen after a kangaroo messes a woman's floor ands says, "I can clean that floor, mate!" Other roles on TV include guest starring on THE X-FILES, 18 WHEELS OF JUSTICE, NOWHERE MAN, SILK STALKINGS and others. He will be missed.


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jul 17, 2003)

Cuban music legend Compay Segundo from "Buena Vista Social Club" died last Sunday.

And Cuban music icon Celia Cruz died today.


----------



## Mark (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally from StarTrek.com _
> 
> *07.21.03 Matt Jefferies, Enterprise Designer, Dies at 82*
> 
> ...




  ...as a pilot himself, I guess he used the call numbers from his own plane for the original ship...


----------



## Richards (Jul 23, 2003)

I would imagine he was the inspiration for the "Jefferies tubes" on all Federation vessels.

Johnathan


----------



## myrdden (Jul 23, 2003)

Richards said:
			
		

> *I would imagine he was the inspiration for the "Jefferies tubes" on all Federation vessels.
> 
> Johnathan *




That is correct.  It was a small homage to the designer of the original series Enterprise.

Myrdden


----------



## mojo1701 (Jul 23, 2003)

I always wondered why they were called 'Jeffries' tubes.

Anyway, being still a minor, I only saw Gregory Peck in one performance, and that was because we were reading the novel _To Kill a Mockingbird_ in english class. He was great, and I feel that Atticus Finch really deserved being named #1 hero by the AFI.


----------



## Mark (Jul 23, 2003)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> *Anyway, being still a minor, I only saw Gregory Peck in one performance, and that was because we were reading the novel To Kill a Mockingbird in english class. He was great, and I feel that Atticus Finch really deserved being named #1 hero by the AFI. *




That's one hell of a movie, for sure!  And you are right that he certainly deserved it.  Some others may have also deserved it, but I doubt anyone derserved it more...


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 24, 2003)

myrdden said:
			
		

> *
> That is correct.  It was a small homage to the designer of the original series Enterprise.*



I believe the current series _ENTERPRISE_ paid homage to him by mentioning a "Captain Jefferies" in one episode during the second season.


----------



## Datt (Jul 28, 2003)

Bob Hope died last night at his home.  He was 100.

http://www.cnn.com/2003/SHOWBIZ/TV/07/28/obit.hope/index.html


----------



## mojo1701 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Shut up, ya meathead!*

The guy who played Archie Bunker (I'm sorry, I'm not old enough to remember the name) on _All in the Family_. A few months ago.


----------



## Mark (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Shut up, ya meathead!*

Hope was sixty years older than me but it still feels like a part of "my generation" has passed, for whatever that might mean. 



			
				mojo1701 said:
			
		

> *The guy who played Archie Bunker (I'm sorry, I'm not old enough to remember the name) on All in the Family. A few months ago. *




Carroll O'Conner.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Shut up, ya meathead!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *Carroll O'Conner.  *




Thanks


----------



## Mark (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Shut up, ya meathead!*



			
				mojo1701 said:
			
		

> *Thanks  *




No problem.  It's a sad story, really.  He survived his son who got caught up in drugs and spent his dying days crusading for tougher laws specifically against drug dealers.  I'll bet that loss didn't help his aging much.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 29, 2003)

*20th Century Icons.....*

It can be said, that this coming century has spots that need to be filled...or is the time has passed for that?

They are were from a time, when in the early days, might have been simplier...maybe.  

Thank you for enlighten us with your presence.


----------



## Mark (Aug 11, 2003)

Gregory Hines dead at 57 (IMDb listing)


----------



## Datt (Aug 11, 2003)

That is so sad.  One of the, if not the, greatest tap dancers this world has ever known.


----------



## Datt (Sep 1, 2003)

Charles Bronson, dead at 81.

One of the last grit faced action stars.


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 1, 2003)

Datt said:
			
		

> Charles Bronson, dead at 81.
> 
> One of the last grit faced action stars.




He finally got that _Death Wish_ dealt with.


----------



## Mark (Sep 1, 2003)

Sad news.  Changed thread title to update.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Sep 2, 2003)

I have to admit that I thought he was dead for years.


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 2, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> I have to admit that I thought he was dead for years.




Of course you did. There's a whole town of him: Bronson, Missouri.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 3, 2003)

81 is a good long life.  

Death Wish is where I first saw him, but it is the Westerns that I learned to love him.  I was wondering if he did anything to piss Hollywood off because I almost missed this news completely.  I found it burried on MSN yesterday and saw it nowhere else.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Sep 6, 2003)

Datt said:
			
		

> That is so sad.  One of the, if not the, greatest tap dancers this world has ever known.



My vote would be for the Nicholas Brothers, but man...I didn't even know about this


----------



## Aeolius (Sep 8, 2003)

Add Warren Zevon to the list. Dead at 56.

http://www.cnn.com/2003/SHOWBIZ/Music/09/08/obit.zevon.ap/index.html


----------



## Viking Bastard (Sep 9, 2003)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Of course you did. There's a whole town of him: Bronson, Missouri.



There's a in joke here somewhere, but I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Aeolius (Sep 12, 2003)

Add Johnny Cash and John Ritter


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 12, 2003)

You can add Johnny Cash and John Ritter.


----------



## TiQuinn (Sep 12, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> You can add Johnny Cash and John Ritter.




I don't know, but for some reason, John Ritter's death really bums me out.  He was a young guy, and I thought he was a pretty talented comedy actor.

Edit: Gregory Hines' death bummed me out the same way.  They're the kind of people you just never think weren't going to be around the next day.


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 12, 2003)

Man, John Ritter. Would have been just 55 this Wednesday, and he'd just made a TV comeback with "8 Simple Rules For Dating My Teenage Daughter". 

AND Johnny Cash? Only one of the greatest performers, ever. I don't even _like_ country music and I liked even his older stuff.


----------



## Henry (Sep 12, 2003)

John Ritter's death bums me out in a MAJOR way. He was one of my favorite actors and physical-comedy men.

I've followed him through Three's company & spinoff, through the movies like Real Men (funny movie!), through the "problem child" movies, and all the failed start-up comedies and TV appearances. Sad thing is, he and the rest of the cast of "8 simple rules" were just off to a great start in a nwe season.

I will sorely miss him as a performer who made me laugh from childhood onward.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 12, 2003)

I have to agree, Ritter's death has me bummed.  I think it is the similarity to my dad's death a few years ago.  Ritter was relatively young and always seemed happy.  My thoughts and prayers go out to his wife and 4 kids.


----------



## Villano (Sep 12, 2003)

With someone of Cash's age, you kind of expect it.  Just like Charles Bronsan, it makes you sad but doesn't shock you that much.  Ritter's death, OTOH, is bizarre.  It seemed to happen during a time of personal high.  He was shooting the 2nd season of his show and next week was to be both his birthday and anniversary.  On top of that, his son was the lead male in Freddy VS Jason, which was #1 at the box office for 2 or 3 weeks, so you know he must have been feeling proud about that.

As to Cash, I heard something on a Canadian all-news channel that was funny.  Not "ha-ha" funny, but rolling your eyes funny.  They were talking about his latest song "Hurt".   The narrator spoke about how it was "the story of his life" and something about the lyrics being typical of his other songs.

The reporter didn't come out and say that Cash wrote the music or that it was specifically written for him, but it was strongly implied.  The problem is that Hurt was originally a Nine Inch Nails song.  

When did reporters stop doing little things like, y'know, research?  I remember when a New York station mentioned Frank Miller's comic book, Sin City.  They not only referred to it as Sim City, but got Miller's name wrong as well (I don't recall if they messed up his first or last name).

Sorry, but it makes all their praise of Cash seem hollow.  Obviously, I shouldn't be surprised that no one there was a fan or knew anything about him.  It just ticks me off that they didn't put any effort into their piece.


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 13, 2003)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Man, John Ritter. Would have been just 55 this Wednesday, and he'd just made a TV comeback with "8 Simple Rules For Dating My Teenage Daughter".
> 
> AND Johnny Cash? Only one of the greatest performers, ever. I don't even _like_ country music and I liked even his older stuff.




Yeah, man. It is bumming. I wasn't a fan of "8 Simple Rules," but I occasionally did tune in. I loved it.

I didn't listen to Johnny Cash, either, but I heard some of his songs, and I liked them, too, even though I dislike country.


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 23, 2003)

Awww. Gordon Jump, who played the manager Mr. Carlson on _WKRP in Cincinnati_, dead at 71. 

And his most famous line:
"As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly...."


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 23, 2003)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Awww. Gordon Jump, who played the manager Mr. Carlson on _WKRP in Cincinnati_, dead at 71.
> 
> And his most famous line:
> "As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly...."




That episode is one of the all time funniest sitcom shows.  I loved WKRP as a kid and for more than just the receptionists boobs.  I am having a brain fart and can't remember her name.


----------



## Villano (Sep 23, 2003)

Larry Hovis died on Sept. 9.  He's probably best known as Sgt. Carter on Hogan's Heroes.  He was 67.

I was surprised to see that he wrote for Laugh In and became a game show producer.


----------



## Dubya (Sep 23, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> That episode is one of the all time funniest sitcom shows.  I loved WKRP as a kid and for more than just the receptionists boobs.  I am having a brain fart and can't remember her name.




Loni Anderson played the receptionist Jennifer.  That episode is a classic.  I also like the one where Dr. Johnny Fever and Venus Flytrap were drinking on air with the cop in the studio to show the effects of drinking on reflexes.  Johnny Fever kept getting faster and faster while Venus Flytrap kept getting more and more silly.

Dubya


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 23, 2003)

> I also like the one where Dr. Johnny Fever and Venus Flytrap were drinking on air with the cop in the studio to show the effects of drinking on reflexes. Johnny Fever kept getting faster and faster while Venus Flytrap kept getting more and more silly.



I love that episode! That's the one I always remember. Dr. Johnny Fever was awesome. I remember the first episode when the station changes format to rock and he changed his on-air name to Dr. Johnny Fever. He then spent the rest of the episode trying to remember the name he gave himself and asking everyone else what it was. Very funny.

And I really liked Gordon Jump in that show.


----------



## Jamdin (Sep 23, 2003)

This has been a really tough year on entertainers...


----------



## VorpalBunny (Sep 26, 2003)

Just heard on the way into work that Robert Palmer died of a massive heart attack in Paris last night.  He was 54.


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 26, 2003)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> Just heard on the way into work that Robert Palmer died of a massive heart attack in Paris last night. He was 54.



Just saw that. Man, and he stayed away from the hard lifestyle at least as far as I've heard. Sigh. *Goes in search of 'Addicted to Love'.*


----------



## Stormfalcon (Sep 26, 2003)

Here's another for the growing list: George Plimpton


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Sep 27, 2003)

Well, he smoked like a chimney apparently.  I've heard he was fond of the drinky too.


----------



## Skade (Sep 27, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Well, he smoked like a chimney apparently.  I've heard he was fond of the drinky too.




This in refernce to Robert Palmer or George Plimpton?  Either way, not exactly a "hard" lifestyle.  Especially not for palmer who has been involved in music for ages, as a singer, musician, or writer for Rolling Stone.  I'll miss him, and more than anyone else this year, this is the news that hurt.  I've always been a fan of Robert Palmer, impressed with his style, panache and musical integrity.


----------



## Wormwood (Sep 27, 2003)

Ah yes, George Plimpton...the man who convinced my father to buy us an Intellivision.

Do yourselves a favor and read *Paper Lion* if you get a chance. Number 0 will be missed.


----------



## Skade (Sep 27, 2003)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> Ah yes, George Plimpton...the man who convinced my father to buy us an Intellivision.
> 
> Do yourselves a favor and read *Paper Lion* if you get a chance. Number 0 will be missed.



 An Intellivison?  How did thathappen?  Did Plimptopn do ads for the system?

I had one of those things.  I loved it.


----------



## Villano (Sep 27, 2003)

Hercules has died.   



> Gordon Mitchell
> 
> MARINA DEL REY, Calif. (AP) — Bodybuilder and actor Gordon
> Mitchell, who appeared in more than 200 B-movies during his
> ...


----------



## tetsujin28 (Sep 29, 2003)

Don't forget Althea Gibson, one of the most important black athletes ever. And Elia "Big Fat Backstabbing Traitor" Kazan.


----------



## Dimenhydrinate (Oct 23, 2003)

Now Rerun is gone... this has been a bad year to be famous.


----------



## Villano (Oct 23, 2003)

The world of wrestling lost two stars.  First, Stu Hart, father of Bret and Owen Hart and trainer of Chris Benoit passed away.  He hasn't set foot in the ring in years (I think he was in his 80s or 90s), but he left a great legacy.

Also, Hawk of the Road Warriors (aka Legion Of Doom) died.  He was one of the big '80s stars and tag partner of Animal.  IIRC, they even had a comic book during the '90s when it seemed every other wrestler had one (Undertaker, Stone Cold, Kevin Nash, Chyna).  He was only in his mid-forties.  Lots of wrestlers dying before they hit 50.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 23, 2003)

Add singer/songwriter Elliott Smith to the list of the recently departed. Full story here.


----------



## WizarDru (Oct 23, 2003)

*add another...*

Veteran character actor, Jack Elam, died yesterday too. He was 84.


----------



## Villano (Oct 28, 2003)

I haven't seen the news myself to confirm it, but my mom just told me that Rod Roddy, the announcer on The Price Is Right passed away.  He's been struggling with cancer for a while now and the show was using a replacement, Burton, more and more lately.

It's a shame.  I liked the guy.


----------



## mojo1701 (Oct 28, 2003)

Villano said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the news myself to confirm it, but my mom just told me that Rod Roddy, the announcer on The Price Is Right passed away.  He's been struggling with cancer for a while now and the show was using a replacement, Burton, more and more lately.
> 
> It's a shame.  I liked the guy.




Rod Roddy, come on down...


----------



## Mark (Nov 11, 2003)

Another legend has died...

Irv Kupcinet - 

Short Bio - http://www.library.northwestern.edu/archives/exhibits/alumni/kupcinet.html

His Column - http://www.suntimes.com/index/kup.html


----------



## Villano (Nov 11, 2003)

Also, on the wrestling front, the Wrestling Observer reported:



> Mike Lockwood, better known as Crash Holly and more recently, Mad Mikey, was found dead this afternoon at Steven Richards' home in Florida. He was 34.
> 
> We have no other details on the death at this time other than a report that he may have choked on his vomit.




People don't seem too surprised by this since Crash apparently was fired from WWE in part due to his "excessive lifestyle", i.e. drug use.

Another dead wrestler under 40.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 11, 2003)

Add Art Carney to the list. He played Ed Norton on The Honeymooners.


----------



## Mark (Nov 21, 2003)

TV, Movie Actor Jonathan Brandis Dies at 27

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,103726,00.html


----------



## Napftor (Nov 21, 2003)

I also saw that Michael Kamen had died.  He was the composer for such favorite films as _Mr. Holland's Opus_, _Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves_, and _Highlander_.

My apologies for not having a link available.

Edit: Here it is.  Scroll to the bottom.
http://www.einsiders.com/features/columns/nov03obituaries.php


----------



## The Serge (Nov 21, 2003)

He also composed the score for _X-Men_.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 22, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> TV, Movie Actor Jonathan Brandis Dies at 27
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,103726,00.html



Ahhh, SeaQuest...

A friend of mine is really freaking out because no one seems to be reporting this, and he was fairly big back in the day.  Well, for a time anyway.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 22, 2003)

Napftor said:
			
		

> I also saw that Michael Kamen had died.  He was the composer for such favorite films as _Mr. Holland's Opus_, _Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves_, and _Highlander_.
> 
> My apologies for not having a link available.
> 
> ...



Crud.  I'll have to go home and watch *Polyester* - he did songs for that movie, too.

Another one, from the same site:



> GENE ANTHONY RAY Died Nov. 14, 2003
> 
> What a terrible month for young actors. Gene Ray Anthony is the third young actor to die in as many days. In a radio interview this weekend, actress Debbie Allen stated that actor/dancer Gene Anthony Ray had died. According to the website FameForever.com, Mr. Ray died on November 15 at age 41. "Fame" actor Lee Curreri informed FameForever.com that Mr. Anthony died from the onset of a stroke. Mr. Ray shone in his performance as Leroy in the movie "Fame." His audition scene is one of the great scenes in modern film musicals. I never saw the TV series myself, but Mr. Ray’s popularity carried over from the big screen to the small. He played Friday to Michael York’s Robinson Crusoe in the Made for TV film "Robinson Crusoe and Man Friday." Other credits include "Out of Sync" and "Eddie." Mr. Ray was also the associate choreographer on "Eddie." Prayers of comfort for his family and friends.




Of course, they don't mention his role in *Carrie*, the Broadway musical based on the Stephen King book / Brian DePalma movie--which is considered the biggest flop in Broadway history.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 22, 2003)

At first I thought you were talking about Gene Ray, the quack who thought up timecube. I gues my face is triangle. I am educated stupid!


----------



## Mark (Dec 10, 2003)

Former Illinois Senator Paul Simon (75)

http://www.nbc5.com/politics/2693711/detail.html


----------



## Aeolius (Dec 13, 2003)

Keiko died of pneumonia Friday, at the age of 27.

http://www.cnn.com/2003/SHOWBIZ/Movies/12/12/obit.keiko.ap/index.html


----------



## Mark (Jan 17, 2004)

Worked on that first post so that we'd have a solid list for our reference archives in years to come.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 17, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Worked on that first post so that we'd have a solid list for our reference archives in years to come.



Nice!

Your link to Paul Simon (IV) 8 December goes to someone else.  The correct URL is http://us.imdb.com/name/nm0800331/


----------



## Mark (Jan 17, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Nice!
> 
> Your link to Paul Simon (IV) 8 December goes to someone else.  The correct URL is http://us.imdb.com/name/nm0800331/




Thanks.  Fixed!


----------



## Villano (Jan 17, 2004)

*R.I.P.  Superfly*



> 'Superfly' Star Ron O'Neal Dies
> 
> LOS ANGELES (Jan. 16) - Ron O'Neal, whose role as cocaine dealer Youngblood Priest in the 1972 film "Superfly" epitomized the so-called "blaxploitation" film genre of that era, died Wednesday of cancer, his wife said. He was 66.
> 
> ...




That's a shame.  I once read an interview with him and he seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## Mark (Jan 17, 2004)

I've begun a new thread for 2004 here -

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=74694


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 18, 2004)

As a wrapup for the year, the SFSite.com has posted a list of genre related deaths from 2003. It's quite long, and is broken down by month, with a short bio on each person and their genre accomplishments. 

sfsite.com memorial


----------



## Mark (Jan 18, 2004)

We'll give this a little more time and then I'll request that it be archived.


----------



## Mark (Mar 1, 2004)

Many lost and a nice tribute to them at the Oscars this year.


----------

